# Wudang in Guangzhou



## oaktree (Sep 6, 2010)

Here are some clips of  Wudang in Guangzhou.
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTc4NzY3NTY=.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 6, 2010)

Wudang is not in Guangzhou... Wudang is in Hubei and Guangzhou is in Guangdong 

OK now that my silliness is over... nice videos


----------



## oaktree (Sep 6, 2010)

> Wudang is not in Guangzhou... Wudang is in Hubei and Guangzhou is in Guangdong
> 
> OK now that my silliness is over... nice videos


 
I think its like a 10 hour train ride from Guangzhou to Wudang.
 Interesting to know that there are many Wudang teachers teaching in Guangzhou.


----------

